# Zac & The Girls Big Bass Melt Down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

I think the pics will speak for themselves,,, In my 40 years of life, I have never had two days of bass fishing like we had this past weekend. I took Zac along with Beth Gindl ( That works for me atmy shop) and her sister Carrie to aclients pond in Defuniak. The bass were schooling in shallow water and would eat anything you cast to them. 

Zac and the girls caught most of the fish, believe it or not,,,, most of the girls fish were caught on a little rooster tail that you would catch bream on. 

We did keep Beth and Carries largest fish to mount and a few smaller ones to eat,,, The rest were released after the photo. Notice the different stringer colors. These were two different stringers of fish. The yellow was Saturday and the Blue was Sunday ( After Church ). We caught over 60 on Saturday alone,,,,


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang.......


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome Chad. Great day for sure.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow nice job Chad, yall hammered them!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW,,, THOSE are some great bass. ANY of those alone would make for a grat trip but all of them combined......UNBELIEVABLE. What was the Lb's on the 2 largest???


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Need any help in your shop?? J/K - Those two stringers will be hard to beat anywhere.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent. :bowdown Bassmaster.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Great job, its nice to see women having fun fishing, but then again its always fun catching trophy fish cast after cast no matter who u are:bowdown


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Daggone..wow


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great stringers and individual fish. Those two big ones must be over 14 lbs.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

And you kill all of them? :boo


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

> *N!cky (4/13/2010)*And you kill all of them? :boo


His original post said that they kept a few and released the rest after the pics.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice weekend Chad. Congrats on the nice fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Daaaaaanggggggg Chad!!! Them are some bigguns there!!! Ya'll caught a great mess! How bout some weights brother.... I'm leaving in a minute to go and I hope to at least catch 1 biggun but ya'll killed them jokers!!!:letsdrink


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Now thats a fine mess of bass. I haven't seen one like that since I lived in Homestead and fished the canals. Great job!! I bet that was a blast.


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

awsome pics.


----------

